# What a rescue dog does in his spare time



## littleowl (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (May 11, 2014)

:lol1:      Well,  Why not?    Keep in practice.


----------



## kcvet (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (May 11, 2014)

kcvet said:


>



ohmygosh, this is really amazing, and I should have known dogs could be trained to do this, wonderful!!  I was just now thinking though, how on Earth do they teach them to tuck and roll?? Edited: Wait, I see they are over water here.  I wonder if they do land as well?


----------



## That Guy (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (May 12, 2014)

Oh I love that TG, excellent!!


----------



## kcvet (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (May 12, 2014)

uh huh I can tell by the glazed look, he needs it lol


----------



## kcvet (May 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> uh huh I can tell by the glazed look, he needs it lol



same here


----------

